# MOV-Dateien bearbeiten



## Kyrodust (11. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich will bei einem Video im "*.mov" Format bearbeiten. Und zwar, nur die ersten Sekunden wegschneiden. Kann mir jemand ein Programm nennen, das auch nicht zu schwer zu handhaben ist.

cu Alu


----------



## schmitzowitsch (11. Februar 2004)

hmm

die Pro-Version von Quicktime kann movs bearbeiten und zwar ganz einfach innerhalb des Films per  STRG-X


----------



## The-God (11. Februar 2004)

Versuchs mit After Effects damit geht sowas ohne Probleme.


----------



## goela (11. Februar 2004)

Habe mich mal umgeschaut ob man nicht mit Kanonen (AfterEffects, Quicktime Pro etc.) auf Spatzen schiessen muss.
Leider habe ich kein kleines Tool gefunden, mit dem Du Quicktime-Movies bearbeiten kannst. VirtualDub kann leider kein QT.

Aber bevor Du After Effects (AE) verwenden willst empfehle ich Dir Premiere. Dies ist ein Videoschnittprogramm, welches einfach zu Handhaben ist als AE.


----------

